# Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2009)

*Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Hallo Zusammen
Ich suche eine neues Handy mit Touchscreen!
Habe im Moment das Sony Erricson K800i 
Naja da ich nun von diesen Firmeneigenen Betriebssystemen weg will suche ich ein neues Handy!
Kriterien die es haben muss:
Musik
Wlan
Touchscreen

Naja außer Android,Symbian und Windoof mobile gibt es ja eignetlich keine Betriebssysteme die somit in Frage kämen und da habe ich mich mal umgeschaut und bin auf das Nokia 5800 Xpress Music gestoßen jetzt die Frage lohnt es sich das Handy zu kaufen?
Es hat halt den ein oder anderen Vorteil vorallem den sehr guten Musikplayer!
Jetzt noch die Frage an euch gibt es noch andere gute Tocuhscreen Handys im Preisbereich bis 300€ die meine Kriterien erfüllen??
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
MFG


----------



## iUser (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Vielleicht wäre o2's "my Handy" etwas für dich!
http://www.o2online.de/nw/handys/o2...=9&et_lid=325737&et_sub=slider_my-handy_white


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Danke aber Nein das passt nicht! Ich hab nämlich einen Vertrag mit T-Mobile bei dem ich sehr günstig wegkommen und ein Handy ist da halt nicht dabei deshalb einfach ein Handy ohne Branding!
MFG


----------



## kenji_91 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

lg arena?
der touchscreen ist aber nicht der klasse des iphones zuzuordnen.

und hier die neuerscheinungen im oktober:
http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Al...neuen-Handys-im-Oktober-Galerie_38325090.html


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Danke schaut nicht schlecht aus die Handys aber im Endeffekt bin ich Preis/leistungsmäßig wieder beim Nokia 5800 gelandet!
Wenn es noch irgendwas anderes gibt in dem Preisbereich imme rher damit!
Naja das Arene hat ein Kumpel von mir und ich hab mir das Teil genau angeguckt aber ich komme mit der Bedienung absolut nicht zurecht!
War nämlich auch in der näheren Auswahl is aer deshalb rausgeflogen!
MFG


----------



## hoschi8219 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

wenn du nur nach den drei dingen suchst. dan nimm das 5800.
kumpel von mir hat es auch.

er ist davon auch begeistert.

ich selber habe das n95 8gb. sind technisch nicht weit weck von einander

und das besste ist. beide habe klincke stecker. brauchst die hausaus eigende kopfhörer nicht mehr


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Ja wie gesagt Musik ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig damit verbinde ich auch 3.5mm Klinke!
Ich habe aber mal noch eine Frage an dich auch wenn das den Thread etwas umfunktioniert,
hast du schonmal kontakte und Termine Synchronisiert mit Outlock oder weißt du ob das überhaupt geht?
MFG


----------



## hoschi8219 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

ich selber habe sowas noch nicht gemacht.
aber das  "Nokia PC Suite" kann das.

kannst dein komplettes nokia system speicher.

http://www.nokia.de/service-und-software/software/nokia-pc-suite-o1/download


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

LG Arena (KM900) habe ich super Gerät kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## hoschi8219 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

ach ja. vergesse dir nicht, noch eine schutz folie drauf zu kleben.
wenn du dir ein handy mit touch holst. zerkratzt sehr schnell.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Naja ich glaub mit den Kratzern hab ich nich so das Problem, außerdem ist ja eine Schutzhülle dabei soviel ich weiß!
MFG


----------



## martin-albrecht (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

das 5800 von nokia ist n spietzen gerät
aber kauf dir nicht sdas modell in blau weil bei mir und auch bei anderen leuten zum teil das handy ausgeht wenn man damit leicht irgendwo gegenstösst oder es auf den tisch legt
das display bekommt bei mir auch ohne schutzfolie keine kratzer  und die rückseite auch nicht
ansonsten ist es auch ein sehr schönes gerät 
und das wichtigste: man kann dosbox drauf installieren und alte games drauf zocken oder win 95 oder 98 drauf laufen alssen


----------



## _V_ (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Ganz klar Nokia 5800 XpressMusic


----------



## Jiminey (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Hi, kann dir auch das 5800 empfehlen habe es auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Syncronisieren hab ich nicht ausprobiert. 

Habe das blaue und kann nicht bestätigen das irgendwie das Display ausgeht oder sonstige probleme. 

Allerdings sollltest du beim Lieferumfang mal genau schauen wurde von Nokia schon öfter geändert und es ist nicht mehr ganz soviel zubehör dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Kann dir auch das 5800XM empfehlen , es hat eigentlich alles was man braucht.Sogar für kurze Abstecher ins Internet ist es bestens Gerüstet , you tube auf dem Handy ist ganz lustig 


Allerdings solltest du , sofern du es kaufst , gleich ein Firmware update durchführen , das bringt gut was an geschwindkeit im Menu .


Mfg Micha


----------



## bhg1991 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

also ich habe jetzt das s8000 jet. ist perfekt. kostet jetzt noch runde 270€


----------



## Bang0o (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

hab das nokia 5800 mitsamt musikflatrate für runde 260€ 
bin zufrieden aufjedenfall besser als mein altes p1i ^^


----------



## lazy (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Hab mir das 5800xm gestern im Telekom laden mal angeschaut und war davon nicht so begeistert... Also ich fand die Touchfunktion war echt mies (fingerunfreundlich) und das ist das muss für jedes touch handy - finde ich zumindest. Was mir da gut gefallen hat war das Samsung S5230 Star, hat aber leider kein Wlan...


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

Schau dir mal LG Modelle an!


----------



## alleinherrscher (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*



martin-albrecht schrieb:


> das 5800 von nokia ist n spietzen gerät
> aber kauf dir nicht sdas modell in blau weil bei mir und auch bei anderen leuten zum teil das handy ausgeht wenn man damit leicht irgendwo gegenstösst oder es auf den tisch legt
> das display bekommt bei mir auch ohne schutzfolie keine kratzer  und die rückseite auch nicht
> ansonsten ist es auch ein sehr schönes gerät
> und das wichtigste: man kann dosbox drauf installieren und alte games drauf zocken oder win 95 oder 98 drauf laufen alssen



Das ist totaler Käse, was du da schreibst. Gerade weil die verschiedenen Handyfarben unterschiedlich teuer sind (rot ist das günstigste, blau etwas teurer, schwarz ist am teuersten) habe ich mich vor dem Kauf vom 5800 auch darüber informiert, ob es irgendwelche Produktionsunterschiede gibt. -> Ergebnis: Es sind natürlich alle Handys exakt identisch - bis auf die Farbe vom Cover. Wenn eure Handys ausgehen würd ich mal ne neue Firmware installieren oder das Teil einschicken.

Schutzfolie ist im übrigen mittlerweile nicht mehr im Lieferumfang enthalten, genauso wenig wie eine Handy-Tasche.

Einen Kratzschutz für den Touchscreen ist überflüssig, ich würd das Geld lieber in eine gute Handytasche investieren, um das Display vor Druck zu schützen...denn im Gegensatz zum iPhone hat das 5800 kein kapazitives Display sondern ein druckempfindliches, welches für meinen Geschmack nicht so hochwertig wie ein kapazitives (Kristallglas-)Display ist - ich hab jedenfalls immer am meisten Angst, dass ein spitzer Gegenstand zu stark auf das Display drückt und es so zerstört)

Ansonsten ist das 5800 ein top gerät. Du solltest nur am besten, bevor du es für dich persönlich einrichtest, die neuste Firmware installieren...


----------



## Bang0o (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

also ich habs in schwarz mit comes with music flatrate und es war nur 10€ teurer als die anderen beiden (260€) 
ich hab die firmware 21. rigentwas aber im internet hab ich gelesen das es schon eine 30.08irgentwas gibt
nur leider sagt der nokia softwareupdater ich hätte schon die neueste version

ist ja nicht so das ich bis jetzt fehler entdecken konnte die eine neue firmware rechtfertigen


----------



## martin-albrecht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Touchscreen Handy im Bereich bis 300€*

ich hab das aber schon öfter gehört das handys in blau beim runterfallen ausgehen
aber ich hab das problem mit alufolie und lötzinn gelöst
die kontakte vom akku sind ein bisschen verbogen also die im akkus und dann hab ich die im handy mit alufolie überdeckt und jetzt gehts
der touchscreen ist eig ganz gut für die finger aber die kleine tastur ist mies


----------

